# [Review] Nofan PC A40 - 0 Sone im Gamer PC



## S!lent dob (9. Dezember 2011)

So, hier ist es nun, mein erstes Review!
Leider muß ich gestehen es ist nicht ganz so gut geworden wie ich es mir erhoft habe, die Bilderfunktion treibt mich in den Wahnsinn, ebenso wie ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichniss aber ich denke für ein Erstlingswerk ist es trotzdem ganz brauchbar. 
Jedenfalls viel spaß beim Lesen, ich hoffe es gefällt 

Review

Zum Thema Silent PC gibt es Unmengen an Meinungen, Kaufempfehlungen und Produkte. Die wenigsten halten jedoch das was sie versprechen.


Nofan möchte nun im Silent Bereich nicht weniger als das Ultimum ermöglichen, ob das gelungen ist werden wir nun testen.
Ist eine 95W TPD CPU mitsamt ATI 5770 komplett passiv zu kühlen, ohne das selbst das Netzteil ein laues Lüftchen erzeugt? Oder wird das System gnadenlos überhitzen?


Als Temperatur Vergleich dient mein derzeitiges Silent System mit einem Scythe Ninja 3 als Semi-passiver CPU Kühler in einem Coolermaster Elite 430. Alle Lüfter laufen mit 4-6V, je nach Anlaufspannung, das ergibt geschätzte 0,2 Sone.


Das nachfolgende Menü ist leider *NICHT* interaktiv gestaltet, ich habe es zu meiner Schande nicht hinbekommen (Asche übers Haupt Streu)


*Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Erste Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Einbau/**Montage*
*Kühlleistung*
*Fazit*



*Danksagung* 


An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Nofan und PC Cooling für die schnelle und einfache Bereitstellung des Testsamples eines Nofan PC A40, sowie bei PCGH für die Auswahl zum Lesertester bedanken.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*


Die Verpackung ist überraschend kompakt, immerhin muss da doch ein Midi Tower mit Netzteil und Voluminösem Kühler drin sein.
Noch dem öffnen der Transport Verpackung strahlt uns die Nofan PC A40 Verpackung an.
„0 db (A)“ springen uns sofort ins Auge, mal sehen was daraus wird. Die Verpackung ist gepolstert in der Transportverpackung geliefert worden und macht einen guten Eindruck. Eine gut bebilderte Anleitung liegt ebenfalls bei, allerdings leider nur in „koreanischem“ englisch, manche Grammatik scheint da fragwürdig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim herausnehmen des Gehäuses aus der Nofan Verpackung kommt aber die erste böse Überraschung, das Seitenteil hat einen unschönen Knick abbekommen! Beim Anfassen merkt man auch schnell warum, das stark ge-meshte Seitenteil besteht aus sehr dünnem Aluminium und hat keine Falz zur Versteifung. Auch die Verschraubung mit dem Korpus macht einen recht bescheidenen Eindruck auf mich, da hätte ich mehr erwartet, selbst das sehr preiswerte Coolermaster Elite 430 ist da besser Verarbeitet.
Innerhalb des Towers liegt die Verpackung des Kühlers, diese macht einen stabilen Eindruck. Überhaupt, der Kühler spricht eine ganz andere Qualitätssprache wie das Gehäuse. Später mehr dazu.
In der Kühler Verpackung sind diverse Tütchen mit allem nötigen Befestigungs- Material für AMD und Intel Systeme. Auch ein Gläschen mit Kühlpaste ist enthalten, da dieses aber die Ergebnisse verfälschen würde, verwende ich beim Nofan wie beim Ninja die AC MX-4 Paste.


Alles in allem ist bis auf den Knick im Seitenteil alles so wie es sein soll, eben jener Knick führt aber zu einer deutlichen Abwertung da die Verpackung ihre Aufgabe nicht erfüllt hat.


*Erste Impressionen*


*Der Kühler:*
Der erste Eindruck des Ausgepackten Kühlers: „Boah ey!“ Der Kühler macht Eindruck!
Selbst im Vergleich zu einer Tüte Milch wirkt er riesig. Auch die Verarbeitung scheint mir tadellos und spielt durchaus in einer Liga mit den großen im Business.
Keine scharfen Kanten, nichts scheint lose oder nur „grade so“ befestigt. Bei seiner schieren Größe überrascht er jedoch mit seinem geradezu grazilen Gewicht: Unter 900g wiegt das gute Stück, welches somit leichter ist als sein Testgegner, der Scythe Mugen 3.
Der gesamte Kühler ist vernickelt und glänzt in der Sonne vor sich hin. Das Nofan Logo in der Mitte des Kühlers erfüllt nicht nur den Zweck zu zeigen wer hier kühlt, sondern es dient bei der Montage auch noch als Anhaltspunkt wo bei der runden Konstruktion oben ist. Apropos rund: Die Lamellen sind keineswegs starr, sondern man kann sie ein wenig zur Seite drücken was ein großer Pluspunkt bei der späteren Montage ist wie wir sehen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Gehäuse:*
Schaut man vom Kühler zum Gehäuse so fällt der Qualitätssprung ins Auge:
Sehr dünnes Aluminium, Hartplastikfüße, kein lackierter Innenraum, keine Kabelführung. Die Rückseite wirkt geradezu billig: Schlicht verschraubt mit Spaltmaßen die eines Mittelklasse Gehäuses so gar nicht würdig sind, auch hier hätte ich mehr erwartet. Hier wurde offensichtlich gespart.
Die Außenhaut ist bis auf den Eingangs erwähnten Knick aber Einwandfrei lackiert. Die Front wirkt mit der Klavierlackoptik und den silbern lackierten Zierstreifen edel und wertig, allerdings nur bis man es anfasst.
Auch hier wurde scheinbar gespart, der Kunststoff ist recht dünn und verbiegt sich bei leichtem Druck auf die Blende, auch das geht deutlich besser bei Gehäusen bis 40,- Euro, wie bei Xigmateks Midgart zum Beispiel.
Der Innenraum ist gratfrei und unbehandelt, das Netzteil sitzt dort wo man sonst die 3,5“ Festplatten oder eine antike Floppydisk antrifft. Bis auf die Kühllamellen ist vom NT leider nicht viel zu sehen.
Der Festplattenkäfig ist ordentlich befestigt, Distanzhülsen um 2 2,5“ SSD´s verbauen zu können sind innen per Kabelbinder befestigt.
Nochmal zurück zur Front: Diese läst sich nämlich nicht abnehmen, so das ich schon lange grübeln musste wie man den Käfig raus und das optische Laufwerk rein bekommt.
Man muss die Blenden von innen nach außen drücken, was allerdings nirgends erwähnt wird und mir so auch noch nicht untergekommen ist.


*Das Netzteil:*
Ein Modulares Kabelsystem hat es leider nicht, allerdings hat das 400W NT sowieso recht wenig Kabel. Ein 6 Pol PCI-e Kabel für die Graka, ein Strang 4 Pin Molex Stromanschlüsse, ein Strang Sata Stromkabel sowie die obligatorischen Anschlüsse fürs MoBo und die CPU, das wars schon.
Äußerst schlecht fällt die Anordnung der Sata Stecker auf, aber dazu später mehr. Davon abgesehen macht das NT einen sehr soliden Eindruck, die Verarbeitung ist einwandfrei und die Kabel ordentlich gesleevt.


*Spezifikationen*


*Kühler CR 100*
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Der CR 100A ist mit einem Kupferboden und 4 6mm Heatpipes ausgestattet. Diese geben die Wärme an 160 kleine, kreisförmig angeordnete Aluminiumstäbe weiter. Der Kühler ist für alle CPU´s bis 100W freigegeben und kommt mit einem Montage Kit für die Sockel 1155/1156 sowie AM2(+)/ AM3(+) daher. Ein Phenom II X6 1055 in der 95W Version sowie ein Intel i5 2500(k) sind somit das maximal mögliche.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Das Netzteil*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Mit 400w nicht grade schwachbrüstig ist das Netzteil ebenfalls komplett passiv. Mit 80 Plus Bronze ist es nicht mehr ganz up to date, aber immer noch ausreichend. An den Leitungen  stehen vollgende Stromstärken zur Verfügung: 14 sowie 13 Ampere auf je einer 12v Schiene, 14 Ampere auf der 5 V Leitung und 20 Ampere auf der 3,3er.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Das Gehäuse*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Das CS60 misst winzige 172x380x415 mm ( B X H X T) und ist mit Bohrungen für Micro und normale ATX Boards ausgestattet. Außer den 2 5,25 Zoll Schächten gibt es die Möglichkeit für ein 3,5 Zoll Laufwerk bzw. 2 2,5 Zoll Laufwerke und ein Floppy Drive. Unzählige Löcher sorgen für eine gute Belüftung.[/FONT]


*Einbau/Montage*


Der schönste Teil, das zusammenschrauben!
Nur wo anfangen? Laut Anleitung erst mal den Laufwerkskäfig entfernen und die HDD, das DVD Laufwerk und die SSD einbauen. Leichter gesagt als gemacht!
Im Gehäuse ist nur noch Platz für 1 HDD oder 2 SSD´s vorgesehen, wenn man 1 optisches Laufwerk nutzen möchte. Zum Glück sind die Zeiten archaischer Floppy Laufwerke aber vorbei, so das ich die SSD dort einbauen kann, Somit ist der Platz für die HDD frei. Da ich mir aber mit einer ungedämmten HDD nicht das Trommelfell ruinieren möchte, bleibt diese natürlich in ihrer Dämmbox von Xilence und wird über dem DVD Brenner ohne den Käfig montiert, so das die Wärme direkt  nach oben entweichen kann.
Nun zum Mainboard. Dieses rutscht so wie es sein soll, einfach ins Gehäuse und wird mit den sechs Schrauben festgeschraubt. Weiter geht’s mit dem Kühler. Dieser wird laut Anleitung an die original AMD Backplate geschraubt, nur die Serien Schrauben muss man gegen die mitgelieferten ersetzten damit man die Distanzhülsen anbringen kann. Soweit so gut, allerdings ist der großzügige Ausschnitt an der Rückseite des Gehäuses 2 cm zu kurz, so das ich nicht an die Schrauben herankomme. Interessant, denn das MB steht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste des Herstellers. Also wieder raus mit dem MoBo. Ab da ist es recht simpel, insgesamt vier Schrauben mit Federn halten den Kühler an den Hülsen, welche mit 4 weiteren an der Backplate verschraubt sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück hatte ich den Kühler aber erst mal nur Probeweise ohne Paste und verschrauben hineingelegt. Die Graka muss ja auch noch rein!


Da die Silent Cell Kreation von Gigabyte nicht grade kompakt ist wird das Millimeter Arbeit, auf der HP von Nofan ist die 5770 auch nicht gelistet, sondern nur ihre kleine Schwester die 5750 SC.  Beim Einbau Versuch wird auch schnell klar warum: Sie passt überhaupt nicht!
Gute 2cm fehlen. Ich war schon kurz davor wieder alles einzutüten und an PC-Cooling zurückzuschicken als mit die rettende Idee kam: Ich löste die 5 Schrauben des NT und konnte dieses soweit verschieben, das die Graka eingebaut werden konnte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Anleitung sieht Nofan zwar vor, den ersten PCI-e Slot freizulassen, aber da mein zweiter nur über 4 elektrische Anbindungen verfügt quetsche ich die Karte in den ersten. Ganze 4 mm Luft zum Kühler und 2mm zum Netzteil, ich bin gespannt ob das Auswirkungen auf die Stabilität des Systems hat.

Im Prinzip sieht man nur noch Kühlrippen, ein imposanter Anblick.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun noch schnell die Stromkabel ran und auf zum Benchen.
Dabei wird ein weiteres Manko aufgedeckt: Ich weiß nicht warum aber alle Sata Stromanschlüsse sind um 180° gedreht! Als Folge muss ich das Kabel ständig verdrehen um es anschließen zu können, sehr nervig und völlig unnötig. Auch ist es nicht möglich die HDD mit einem normalen Sata Kabel zu montieren, man ist zwingend auf ein abgewinkeltes angewiesen. Beim DVD Brenner hätte ich mir ein weiteres gewünscht, aber Nofan hat lediglich eines beigelegt. Der Kühler musste sich seinen Weg im wahrsten Sinne frei drücken. Zum Glück sind die Kühlfinnen ja recht flexibel!


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Kühlleistung*[/FONT]


Kommen wir nun zum wohl interessantesten Teil, der Kühlleistung.
Die folgenden Werte wurden mit vollgenden Komponenten erreicht:


CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 740 @ 3,4 GHz @ 1,325V (Serien Spannung) ~ 100W
GPU: Gigabyte AMD 5770 Silent Cell @ Stock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühler:  „Silent System“: Scythe Ninja 3, semipassiv gekühlt von Scythe Slip Stream slim im Abstand von 10mm zum Kühlkörper, entkoppelt montiert @ 6V


Kühler: Nofan PC A40: Nofan CR-100A


Da die CPU serienmäßig 95W und 3 GHz Takt hat, erhöhe ich diesen auf 3,4 GHz und denke so an die 100W für die der CR-100A spezifiziert ist heranzukommen.


Erreicht wurden die Temperaturen in folgenden Synthetischen Benchmarks:

Prima 95

Cinebench 11.5

PCGH Grafikkarten Tool


Als Praxistests dienten folgende Spiele:

Total War – Napoleon

Der Herr der Ringe Online

Crysis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ermittelt wurden die Temps in den synth. Benchmarks nach jeweils 30 min bzw. nachdem kein weiterer Anstieg mehr erfolgte, bei den Spielen nach jeweils 60 min. normaler Nutzung.
Auflösung: 1366x768 4xAA 8xAF. Ausgelesen wurde das ganze mit Core Temp bzw. mit GPU Observer für den Desktop.

Wieder einmal zeigt sich das Crysis ein Hardwarekiller ist. Mit den höchsten Temps nach dem Prime+Furmark Duo reizt es die Kühlung aus.
Im Silent System, bei 0,2 Sone wurde keine der Temperaturen jemals kritisch, der Ninja 3 macht seinen Job sehr ordentlich, auch Gigabytes 5770 ist mit dem lauen Lüftchen sehr zufrieden. Interessant finde ich das Crysis und speziell TW – Napoleon (!) eine höhere Grafikkarten Temperatur hervorrufen als das PCGH GPU Tool mit Furmark Technik. Da nur 1 CPU Kern bei TW ausgenutzt wird, kann ich mir das nur dadurch erklären das per Treiberanpassung einige Berechnungen über die Graka laufen.


Das Nofan System kommt mit den Spielen auch ganz gut klar, der Temperatur Anstieg ist überraschend moderat, ich hätte mit mehr gerechnet. Das dass System trotzdem bei Prime + GPU Tool reproduzierbar abstützt muss ich wohl einfach so hinnehmen. Wahrscheinlich ist der Phenom mit C2 stepping dort einfach am ende. Einzeln laufen die Programme 30 min durch.
Zur Ehrenrettung sollte man aber auch eingestehen das diese Belastung weit ab von jeder (Spiele-) Praxis ist!
Die Graka heizt sich ohne jeglichen Luftzug ordentlich auf, über die 78° beim PCGH Tool würde sich aber auch so manche aktiv gekühlte GPU mit reichlich Platz in alle Richtungen freuen, von daher hat Gigabyte sehr gute Arbeit geleistet, speziell wenn daran denkt wie wenig Platz die Karte in diesem Gehäuse hat. Eine passive 6850 heizt sich laut PCGH Print in einem offenem System auf über 100° auf, damit dürfte die 5770/6770 SC die Leistungsstärkste passiv Karte sein die wirklich ohne Luftzug auskommt.


Allgemeines Fazit:
Man sollte glauben wer schon mit ca. 0,2 Sonne unterwegs ist, wird kaum einen Unterschied hören. Aber last euch gesagt sein, der subjektive Unterschied ist gigantisch und mit Worten nicht zu beschreiben. Der Wahnsinn wie laut das eigene atmen werden kann wenn sonst nichts da ist was stört. In einem Schalltoten Raum zu spielen, Surfen, Schreiben etc. ist mit Geld nicht zu bezahlen! Apropos:
Die Komponenten für mein Silent System (CPU Kühler, 5 Lüfter + Steuerung) haben mich damals knapp 140,- Euro gekostet. Der Nofan Kühler allein kostet schon 100,- Euro. Bedenkt man dabei aber das dieser alle weiteren Komponenten überflüssig macht, scheint das gar nicht mehr soviel. Bleiben noch 220,- für das Netzteil und das Gehäuse. Bedenkt man auch hier das z.B. ein Seasonic NT mit 400W nicht für unter 120,- Euro zu bekommen ist bleiben immerhin noch 100,- für das Gehäuse. Genau hier liegt aber das Problem: Das Gehäuse ist das Geld in keinem Fall wert. Sowohl die Ergonomie als auch die Qualität liegen weit unter dem Standard den Nofan mit seinem Kühler und dem Netzteil vorgibt. Daher bleibt nur eine Lösung:


In guter alter Schrauber Manier selbst Handanlegen und den tollen Nofan Kühler mit einem passiven NT und einen passenden Gehäuse wie z.B. Antec´s twelfehundred zu kombinieren. Das wäre dann in Kombination mit einem ebenfalls 95W heißen Intel i5 2500 der Tat ein Silent Spiele Hammer!
Aber wir wollen nicht ungerecht sein. Für einen Office, HTPC oder Internet Rechner ist das Nofan PC A40 Set goldrichtig. Allerdings lässt sich das auch preiswerter bauen, da für solche PC´s selten CPU´s mit mehr als 65W verbaut werden.
Die Zielgruppe für das Set ist also in meinen Augen recht klein: Enthusiasten.
Ob damit aber die Kosten für die Entwicklung hereingeholt werden kann mag die Zeit zeigen. Ich wünsche Nofan jedenfalls das ich falsch liege und das Konzept aufgeht.


Ein Fazit der einzelnen Komponenten:


Der Kühler:
Der Kühler ist über jedlichen Zweifel erhaben und seine 100,- Euro wert. Wer Platz im Gehäuse hat und endlich Ruhe haben will sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen ob es nicht ein Lüfter loses System mit dem Nofan Kühler werden sollte. Ich persönlich kann ihn nur und ausdrücklich empfehlen und hoffe inbrünstig das es Adapter Kits für kommende Sockel geben wird! Mehr geht nicht, Ziel erreicht!


Das Netzteil:
Der Spannungswandler macht was er soll, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Ein paar Kabel mehr wären sicherlich nicht verkehrt gewesen, genauso wie ein modulares Kabelsystem, aber es geht auch so. Kein Fieben oder ähnliches ist zu vermelden. Es geht zwar mehr, aber das Ziel wurde erreicht.


Das Gehäuse:
Das Zuhause meiner Komponenten. Schön sollte es sein, praktisch und komfortabel. Hier ist der einzige wirkliche Kritikpunkt am Set. Wie schon beschrieben ist die Verarbeitung minderwertig und der Platz in keinster Weiße ausreichend (für einen Gaming PC).
Wer noch ein altes Gehäuse mit obenliegendem NT hat wird damit sicherlich glücklicher, ein ganz klares Nogo, Ziel verfehlt.
Mein nächstes Projekt wird jedenfalls das Modding des Elite 430 sein um es Nofan CR-100A kompatibel zu machen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bewertung:
Aufgrund des faux pas  bei der Verpackung und des allg. Gehäusezustands verleihe dem Nofan PC A40 Set den bronzenen dobi am Band. Ohne Punkt 1 hätte es zu Silber gereicht, mit mehr Platz im höherwertigen Gehäuse und 1 weiteren Sata Kabel zu Gold. Dafür wäre ich persönlich dann auch gern bereit 350,- auszugeben , da dieses Paket dann kaum zu schlagen wäre und basteln ersparen würde.


----------



## S!lent dob (9. Dezember 2011)

Platzhalter


----------



## mars321 (10. Dezember 2011)

Sehr interesanter Test. Leider lassen sich die Bilder im Text nicht öffenen.


----------



## Verox (10. Dezember 2011)

In der Bewerbung hast du behauptet du könntest gut schreiben..... 

..... was ist denn ein "vopa" ? ich weiß schon was du meinst, aber soll ich dir das jetzt abkaufen ? 

PCGH - sucht euch die Leute das nächste mal besser aus. btw es heißt "faux pas" und ist französisch für falscher Schritt.... und Groß- und Kleinschreibung solltest du vielleicht auch noch mal wiederholen z.B. "Voluminös"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist der Inhalt eines Textes oder Tests lieber als die richtige Schreibweise!!!
Sehr schöner Test von und sehr interessant wie ich finde da stören auch die kleine Schreibfehler nicht!


----------



## S!lent dob (10. Dezember 2011)

@ Verox: zur Kenntniss genommen.
@ all Sorry für die offensichtlichen Fehler, ich möchte mich hiermit für meine eigene Unzulänglichkeit und der mießen Rechtschreibkorektur von Open Office entschuldigen.


----------



## Kaktus (10. Dezember 2011)

Der X3 ist en C2 Stepping, welches laut AMD ERRATA Liste alle einen defekten Tempsensor hat.  Daher dürften deine Ausgelesenen Werte unter den tatsächlichen Werten liegen. Und daher dürfte es auch nicht verweundern, dass bei ausgelesenen 57° Abstürtze zustande kommen. ICh glaub eher das du da schon real bei über 70° liegst.


----------



## elohim (10. Dezember 2011)

ohne nachzumessen schwer zu sagen, aber deine 3,4 GHz könnten auch gut und gerne deutlich über 100W liegen...


----------



## S!lent dob (10. Dezember 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Der X3 ist en C2 Stepping, welches laut AMD ERRATA Liste alle einen defekten Tempsensor hat.  Daher dürften deine Ausgelesenen Werte unter den tatsächlichen Werten liegen. Und daher dürfte es auch nicht verweundern, dass bei ausgelesenen 57° Abstürtze zustande kommen. ICh glaub eher das du da schon real bei über 70° liegst.


 


elohim schrieb:


> ohne nachzumessen schwer zu sagen, aber deine 3,4 GHz könnten auch gut und gerne deutlich über 100W liegen...



@ Kaktus: Ja, die X3 sind alle im C2 gefertigt, wenn man die oft genannten 14° dazu zieht sind es in der Tat über 70°. Im Spiele Betrieb ist mir aber noch kein Absturz unter gekommen.

@ elohim: Hmm, das kann ich leider nicht nachmessen. Wenn es aber wirklich schon bei 400 MHz extra über 100W sind, dann ist der Kühler besser als Nofan es angiebt, solange man nicht bencht  
Auf jedenfall macht das System richtig Laune


----------

